# Pas la même synchronisation iTunes / Ipod Touch



## Xo.xo (11 Avril 2018)

Bonjour, 

j'ai sur mon iTunes, par exemple un dossier musique Madonna avec à l'intérieur 2 chansons (A et B) regroupés dans un album "Album inconnu".

Quand je branche mon Ipod Touch, il ne s'ajoute pas l'album inconnu avec les chansons A et B mais à la place j'ai un album pour la chanson A et un album pour la chanson B. 

J'ai ce problème depuis que j'ai acheté mon Macbook pro. Avant avec mon ancien ordinateur, je n'avais pas ce soucis : ce qu'il y avait dans mon iTunes se remettait parfaitement comme tel dans mon iPod.

J'ai besoin d'aide svp car c'est très inconvénient pour moi.


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2018)

Au lieu de laisser iTunes afficher Album inconnu (ce qu'il affiche quand il n'y a pas de nom d'album), renseigne un nom d'album. De cette façon il apparaîtra bien aussi sous ce nom sur l'iPodTouch


----------



## Xo.xo (11 Avril 2018)

Merci beaucoup, ça marche. 
Après avec tous les artistes que j'ai, ça va me prendre un moment alors que je n'avais pas ce soucis sur Windows ...


----------

